# [Solved] Apache: Unable to connect to remote host.

## deno

Hi,

I cannot connect to apache neither on localhost nor over network. /etc/init.d/apache2 status shows it started.

Further:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
> apache2             | * Starting apache2 ...
> 
> apache2             |apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for ups
> ...

 

In /var/log/apache2/error_log I have this message: *Quote:*   

> [Mon Aug 04 19:13:19 2008] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "ups"
> 
> 30 Configuration Failed

 Last edited by deno on Mon Aug 04, 2008 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deno

Ehm, I have forgotten to change hostname in /etc/hosts after I changed it in /etc/conf.d/hostname.

----------

